# Treat for my puppy chi?



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo everyone, I am wondering what kind of treat should I give it to my 3 months old chi?

Thank you


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anything grain free, soft or hard doesn't matter as they really need to chew at this age. You can try bully sticks, trachea chews, beef sticks etc. also freeze dried treats are awesome as well. Just stay away from rawhides and greenies.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Okok i will go to a pet store and check out them next time. How many time I should feed my chi in each day (dry pellet main food). I feed him twise a day right now but not sure if is enough. Thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Usually a 3 month old chi puppy needs to eat 3-4 times a day. Smaller meals at closer intervals do best. Remember they have tiny tummies.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Why no greenies? We use them around here a lot and my dogs enjoy them. I know before they changed the formula there were issues with intestinal blockage but that's resolved.

Sorry to hijack your thread!!

(I know allllll about rawhide unfortunately)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I gave them to my first two dogs a long time ago, and they gave them awful gas and diarrhea. After researching and reading the terrible reviews online, I decided never again. 

I can see not much has changed:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/greenies.html


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Huh. Mine haven't had any trouble with them- wonder if some of the issues were related to not chewing them up.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Why no greenies? We use them around here a lot and my dogs enjoy them. I know before they changed the formula there were issues with intestinal blockage but that's resolved.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread!!
> 
> (I know allllll about rawhide unfortunately)


Some dogs to well with greenies. Beverly was not one of them! She threw up every time I gave her one. The last time she chewed it until she could swallow a big hard chunk of it and before I knew it she was choking! Thank goodness she managed to get it out. No more for her.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I always scare of giving him hard type treat.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> I always scare of giving him hard type treat.



It's good for their teeth 😄. Especially dehydrated chews.


----------



## ProudChiMomma (Mar 6, 2015)

See I feed my chi who has lost most of her teeth Milk Bone Natural dog treats. They come in Chicken and Beef. Here's the treats I'm talking about. I get them from my super Walmart, she LOVES them.
http://milkbone.com/products/soft-and-chewy/healthy-favorites-chewy-treats-with-real-chicken/


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

milk bones are horrible! 

Go with more natural products like PureBites Chicken


----------



## ProudChiMomma (Mar 6, 2015)

Huly, those treats are fed very sparingly, mostly because she only has barely any teeth and they're fairly easy to gum/swallow. Otherwise she is fed a primarily fed a natural dog food and buffalo treats when she does get treats that she wants to chew


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I just worry as Milkbone products are horrible! 

Try the purebites Chicken they are very soft and super healthy! Only 1 ingredient- CHICKEN! I think you might like them better


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Huly said:


> I just worry as Milkbone products are horrible!
> 
> Try the purebites Chicken they are very soft and super healthy! Only 1 ingredient- CHICKEN! I think you might like them better


I think I'll try these as well. Right now we feed her Blue Buffalo treats. She likes them a lot. She has to take a small pill twice a day for collapsing trachea. We smash the treat around the pill she gobbles it up. Do you think the Purebites would work for that?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pure bites treats are a fave around here. Also try Stella's carnivore crunch. They are freeze dried treats that can also be added to any meal. Variety of flavors and very soft to chew.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

For a pill no as they crumble they are so soft. For a pill we use the can easy cheese. They only get it for pills, and at the vet for a shot so it is a once in a great while treat.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Obviously they don't have any nutritional value, but Kraken's favourite treats are veggies. Lettuce, cucumber, sugar snap peas, and his all time favourite: Carrot! fresh out the fridge or if he's having a really good day, a steamed carrot.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I will try some pure bites first and see if he likes it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think he will! It is also called crack in my house as my dogs, cats etc go NUTS for it!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My puppy gets these. She loves them.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

We only have 2 brands of freeze dried dog treats in Australia which are very expensive at about $10-$12 a small bag. Most of the treats are biscuit-like and most of them have at least some questionable ingredients. I tend to use boiled chicken breast, dried liver and their usual kibble as treats. Nibbler *loves* Kale so I use a bit of that too.

Greenies says on the packaging that it's not to be given to dogs under 6mths or 2kgs. Nibbler has never had one for this reason but Chad and Satine get them as occasional treats with no problems. We joke that they have doggy crack in them, they love them so much!


----------

